# how long do bath salts stay in your system?



## fonzirelli (Apr 20, 2012)

i wanna know so i can feel better knowing this shit is out of my system. tryin to have a baby, and i dont wanna make a baby with this shit in my body. its the synthetic meth-type shit (mephadrone, mdvp, etc.)


----------



## Rising Moon (Apr 20, 2012)

The problem with those "bath salts" is that no one really knows whats in them...

I highly doubt that its just one chemical...

If you want to help yourself detox, go to your local heath food store and ask them to help you find a detox tea, something with burdock root in it (liver,blood detox)

Good luck, stick with plants.


----------



## VLRD.Kush (Apr 20, 2012)

Glad you're actually trying NOT to do this shit. I couldn't see it, or really anything, being in your system for more than a month. That is if you're not taking the substance and are actually trying to clean it out.

Don't quote me on the one month though. Just MY thoughts.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 20, 2012)

bath salts are wack.. get the pure chemical thats in them.. even then, its still wack, but at least you know what you are consuming..


----------



## ...... (Apr 20, 2012)

and here it starts lmfao......the first wave of bath salt babies are born.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 20, 2012)

LOL


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 20, 2012)

A week, ten days tops. They're water soluble drugs so they can't stick around in fatty tissue the way THC does. And the body metabolizes them efficiently.


----------



## grapesnowcone (Apr 20, 2012)

I figured it was more like three days tops.. much like most pills..


----------



## MrEDuck (Apr 20, 2012)

grapesnowcone said:


> I figured it was more like three days tops.. much like most pills..


Better to add a few days to be safe, especially since we don't even know the exact compound or extent of use.


----------



## DaSprout (Apr 20, 2012)

You can always trust the duck for the correct answers involving chemistry. Trust me. He aint all quackers. Heh heh?


----------



## UncleNasty (Apr 20, 2012)

fonzirelli said:


> i wanna know so i can feel better knowing this shit is out of my system. tryin to have a baby, and i dont wanna make a baby with this shit in my body. its the synthetic meth-type shit (mephadrone, mdvp, etc.)




Please

No kids


----------



## fonzirelli (Apr 22, 2012)

unless youve done this shit yourself, you cannot understand anything about this. i was smoking it with weed without knowing it was in there. so by the time i was offered a line of it (being told it was speed) i was so whacked out, it seemed like a good idea. i never would have touched this shit in the first place. i would have never even touched speed. but once you get a high from it, its hard to even distinguish reality from dreams. this is the most addictive substance on earth. i was able to stop (with help from God) on my own. my wife and i have been trying to have a child for a while now. but i refuse to even touch her until i am absolutely sure this is completely out of my system. it was made in a lab, appearantly for medical reasons almost a hundred years ago. but its being sold as 'bath salts' or 'glass cleaner'. the most dangerous drug in the world, and you can buy it online perfectly legal....this could be man's ultimate demise.


----------



## ohmy (Apr 22, 2012)

MrEDuck said:


> Better to add a few days to be safe, especially since we don't even know the exact compound or extent of use.


 Mmmmmmmm 



DaSprout said:


> You can always trust the duck for the correct answers involving chemistry. Trust me. He aint all quackers. Heh heh?


 LoL so ya say he uses the good stuff and I found a new friend to learn from


----------



## morfin56 (Apr 22, 2012)

fonzirelli said:


> i was able to stop (with help from God) on my own.


How did "god" help you?
Humans always trying to give credit were credit is not due.
I congratulate you and you alone for being able to stop.

You know its not actual meth in bath salts.
And these chemicals were made fairly recently <20 years.


----------



## fonzirelli (Apr 22, 2012)

morfin56 said:


> How did "god" help you?
> Humans always trying to give credit were credit is not due.
> I congratulate you and you alone for being able to stop.
> 
> ...


ok so we wont throw religion in the conservation. and yes i know there is no meth in there. i said it was a synthetic meth. same difference as that chemical in the fake weed (starts with a d, dont remember the word) and actually bath salts have been around for quite a while. it was banned in 1923, i believe somewhere in europe. then reintroduced as bath salts sometime within the early 90's i believe. im looking for the page i read it from, when i find it ill put it up.


----------



## researchkitty (Apr 22, 2012)

If the product in your system is synthetic, and not the product they test for, I'd say your safe immediately, right? (Take with a grain of salt (haha), I dont know anything about this stuff).


----------



## fonzirelli (Apr 22, 2012)

well thats the problem. there is no actual test for 'bath salts' and there are different types of the drug, and only some of them will show up as meth on a drug test.


----------



## fonzirelli (Apr 22, 2012)

http://www.burningtree.com/bath-salts-abuse/


----------



## morfin56 (Apr 22, 2012)

Mephedrone-1929
MDPV-1969
Methylone-1996

Mephedrone, MDPV, methylone and many others have been illegal in the USA since last year.
I still see mephedrone and methylone being sold every once in a while.


----------



## fonzirelli (Apr 22, 2012)

as long as the package says 'not for human consumption' it can be sold. they dont test the content of these products, so, legal or not, they are still around. go to ebay, or just google it. Eight Ball glass cleaner, White Ivory, and many many others. its all the same shit. and not all states have fully banned them. my brother in law was getting them from october till last week. and as far as im concerned, its easier to get than weed. he was doing cash on delivery, i wasnt even aware companies still did that anymore.


----------



## forgetfulpenguin (Apr 24, 2012)

Hmm, correct me if I'm wrong but the cravings make me think MDPV. I prefer my recreational drugs to used by humans for at least 5 generations so I don't speak from experience and haven't heavily researched the research chemicals.


----------



## DoctorSmoke (Apr 25, 2012)

i referred my friend to use bath salts as an alternative to cocaine, since that is cut with a bunch of cutting agents including a livestock deworming drug (now banned for human use). apparently i realized those bath salts are satan in disguise. if it isnt a plant or u didnt make it urself dont touch it.


----------



## fonzirelli (Apr 25, 2012)

DoctorSmoke said:


> those bath salts are satan in disguise.


i have never seen a more true statement in my life. and the withdraw mentally fucks you up more and than when youre high on it. i didnt start hearing voices until two days after i quit! its a mind control thing. youre head is so whacked out, that you automatically obey the physical cravings. its the one and only reason why i couldnt stop at first.


----------



## fonzirelli (Apr 25, 2012)

DoctorSmoke said:


> i referred my friend to use bath salts as an alternative to cocaine,


def a mistake. you should never do a drug until youve done the research on it. that was my lesson at the very least.


----------



## DoctorSmoke (Apr 25, 2012)

i technically didnt refer him to go out and buy them (cant buy them around here) but i suggested the idea of bath salts since it mimics the effects of cocaine (BS i seen on tv warning about bath salts), he told me that its actually worse than cocaine and that was the end of that topic. but still its scary to know 60-90% of cocaine in north america (seized by cops) is cut with a deworming drug that interfers with the immune system. i found this after a google search and i still find it hard to believe. no doubt its cartel coke.


----------

